# Is it possible for someone to have TWO personality types?



## Jason Chan (Jan 20, 2012)

From time to time, my evil self, my Mr Hyde (He is probably an XSTP), lures me into thinking about commiting a crime or doing something stimulating

Being an INTP, I am rather rational most of the time ... More often than not, I put on the mask of Dr Jekyll

But then from time to time, Mr Hyde, takes control of my mind and lures me to do something antisocial ... and he succeeded in controlling me several times, one of which ended up last year in court

I am sometimes very impulsive and want to try something extreme and exciting
I know I can't be always that lucky before the law ... but I am in love with all kinds of stimulation :crazy:

Is it possible for someone like me to have 2 different types of personality?
Is MBTI scientific?


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 20, 2009)

Ahahahahahahaha. Hahaha. Haaa.

*No. *

What you describe is a relationship with your inferior function, assuming that you _are _an INTP: Fe. 

Fe, or extraverted feeling, is never expressed with grace or fluency the way it would be for an ESFJ, ENFJ, or even INFJ, ISFJs. As a Fe inferior, you're displays of emotion are almost always at points of stress / desperation. 

Alternatively, if you are mistyped and an ENTP, you might want to check out the thread on Dominant-Tertiary feedback loops. Ne/Fe overload circuitry produces histronic, attention / provocation seeking distress patterns. 

In love w/ all kinds of stimulation sounds like an Ne (or possibly Se dominant), methinks.

Thoughts?


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea you are probably not INTP. Possibly INTJ though or something else. Does sound like an inferior function kind of thing (probably Inferior Se). Inferior Fe in INTP is more of a 'people suck I don't want to deal with their BS' type of quandary not so much a 'let's do something impulsive.' That's more Se (maybe Ne but Ne deals more with ideas than action). 

Could also be that you have adopted a thinking persona (because of social pressure or whatever) but are really more of a Sensing type too. 

Here is the article on Inferior Se (INTJ, INFJ)
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-articles/76896-recognizing-inferior-function-intj.html

and here is the one on Inferior Fe (ISTP, INTP)
http://personalitycafe.com/intp-articles/76783-recognizing-inferior-function-intp.html

I suspect you have a Se-preference as one of your functions but it's hard to know where.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes the other is called an Enneagram


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> Yea you are probably not INTP. Possibly INTJ though or something else. Does sound like an inferior function kind of thing (probably Inferior Se). Inferior Fe in INTP is more of a 'people suck I don't want to deal with their BS' type of quandary not so much a 'let's do something impulsive.' That's more Se (maybe Ne but Ne deals more with ideas than action).
> 
> Could also be that you have adopted a thinking persona (because of social pressure or whatever) but are really more of a Sensing type too.
> 
> ...


Good links.

i agree, i think INTJ also...


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Is this side that is impulsive and in love with stimulation something that you are more accepting of, or something that really bothers you about you?

If it is something you are accepting of, it is probably something that is still your type, just not dominant type. Have you considered ISTP (which is still primarily rational)?

If it is something that bothers you more, it is still an aspect of your type but is probably 'rejected' in an inferior function way. This could indicate INTJ..


Anyway, having those two things about you is no indication at all that you are actually two types. Most of us are way more than one thing but all of those things are part of one self. 

And I'm not saying that you are either of those types I mentioned, just that it's something to look into if you are already considering the possibility of having two types anyway


----------

